# Scott scouring pads



## Boytjie (Nov 9, 2010)

BIG thumbs-up for these. I followed some members' advice on here and have been gradually replacing the filter media in my Emperor 400 and Penguin 350 with the green Scott heavy duty scouring pads, which I cut to exactly fit the supplied plastic media containers. I have been doing this one at a time, one per week, to keep the beneficial bacteria in the filters. Result: the water clears _much_ quicker after cleaning and regular water changes. I think the pads do a vastly better job with water polishing, and no more flushing money away on overpriced (and largely useless) Marineland filter cartridges. Thanks for the heads-up, those of you who recommended them! :thumb:

Stephen


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

I love'm too. One thing I like is that they are tough enough to reuse over and over again. All they need is a rinse now and again.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

To even save more money use the off-brand green scrubbies. Scotch-brite are great for cleaning pots and pans but dont do any better polishing water than the off-brand type. Found cheaper brand for about half the price of scotch-brite pads. Good Luck!


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great idea...Dang, I was just at Wal Mart about 10 minutes ago. :x


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

Look for these at the Dollar stores. They're even cheaper than Walmart.


----------



## bane1202 (Nov 15, 2010)

be careful though.. some brands will include aluminum oxide in their pads.. aluminum oxide can be toxic to fish in acidic water.. the dangerous scotch brite ones have a "not for aquarium use" warning.. so look carefully.. and be sure to avoid anything with anti-mildew or anti-bacterial


----------

